# It finally happened -a detailed story about what happened during my miscarriage



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

Last Friday late afternoon I started to miscarry. Thankfully dh came home a few hours later when things were really moving along. Jeannie was with me on the couch, but every 45 minutes I ran to the bathroom and passed huge clots and blood, the blood did flow quickly during the miscarriage. I was scared because of the amount of blood but luckily I had talked briefly with my midwife who assured me that there would be alot of blood when the miscarriage was happening. The first time to the bathroom, I passed something that was grey and white in color with blood around it, it was the size of a small lima bean and looked like it had a small piece of cappellini attached to it (in hindsight, I know that this was the baby and umbillical cord). Then I went back to the couch my midwife had said to eat lightly just in case I had to go the the hospital, she didn't think that I would have to go. I sat for about a half an hour when I started to get uncomfortable, cramping slightly, but I kept wanting to shift my body from one side to the other, just to get comfortable. Then again running to the bathroom, to pass a huge clot of blood, this same thing happened two more times. Finally one the next go around I stopped at the fridge - looking for more to eat ( I was getting hungry) when WOW I felt something large pass through to my pants. I yelled for my dh to come help me get to the bathroom - blood was running down my legs. When I sat down in the bathroom and saw what it was I passed, I almost cried...it was the placenta. It was about 5 inches long and about 2 inches in diameter, it had a jello like consistency. Then I felt very tired, I put two pads in my pants and put a "chucks" pad on the bed (just in case) and fell into a deep sleep. The whole event lasted about 7 hours. On Saturday I was better, and the blood was decreasing I was changing a pad every few hours, but I had the worst cramps I've ever had in my life on Saturday afternoon, my midwife believes this was my uterus going back to it's regular size. Now I am still bleeding but just a bit and it's like it would be at the end of my period.

I am sad but grateful that it is over. My midwife said that of all the clients in the practice I was the one whose body watied the longest for the miscarriage to take place. It was the 13th week. (My hcg levels kept dropping rapidly which is why midwife allowed my to continue on this path and not to insist on the D&C procedure) I knew the pregnancy wasn't viable at week 9. Next to losing my mother at age 3, this was the most difficult road I have traveled in my life. I am sure that I will write more about this. I feel that there is more to say. But I wanted to write about exactly what happened so that other women can read this and not be afraid. Our bodies are beautiful and know what to do for our selves and for our babies. We just have to have faith.

Dh, dd and I will have a ceremony soon to honor the beloved babe that was ours for just a brief moment in time....

thank you for reading this and I hope this helps in some way

blessings to all mothers and fathers,

beth


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

(((HUGS))) We are here for you if and when you need us.


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

(((((lamplighter))))) take care of yourself, rest, recuperate, love your family and your lost babe, rest, eat well, grieve, rest


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Beth~

You are such a strong woman. Wish I was there right now to give to a big hug and sit by your side. Much love & hugs.

Hugs~

Lisa


----------



## pony (Dec 23, 2001)

Beth--First let me offer my deepest condolenses on the loss of your baby. And thank you so much for sharing this. I think it's important that we know what happens during a miscarriage. I feel very very bad for you but in a way I almost envy you because you won't have to go through the entire pregnancy and give birth to a baby who will die soon after. I will. I'm almost 7 months pregnant with a baby which has a fatal chromosomal defect. I wish I had miscarried at an early stage like you did. I'm sorry if this sounds cruel. I wish for you healing and peace .


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I think there are so many emotions on the loss of a child.

Beth, I'm so sorry for your loss and whish you blessings and peace as you now journey through your greif. I know how much this child ment to you and your family. Please continue taking care of yourself. Eat foods rich in iron (such as leafy greans) and keep your body well hydrated. It's very important right now for you to care for yourslef.

I appreciate you telling your story, I cried and nodded while reading your words. My heart is with you.

Pony, I'm going to start a thread for you here and respond.


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh Beth,

I am so releived that this has actually has come to its conclusion for you, and you can start your healing journey. You and your tiny baby are in my thoughts.

XM


----------



## Zoe (Mar 28, 2002)

Dear Beth:

Thank you for sharing your story. You are a very strong woman to have been able to wait that long. I couldn't handle it.

You and your family are in my prayers. If you need anything, you know where to come. I'm sorry for your loss.

Zoe


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

thank you dear friends for your thoughts and prayers. I am grateful for your care and healing energy that reaches my familyand me through the mothering boards.

I am still having blood tests weekly to make sure my HCG levels return to 5 or below. as of last Friday they were at 147. If they don't return to 5 then that means that there is still some tissue in my uterus ( or as my midwives call it "products of conception"). then that means probably having a D&C, so I am not totally through with this, I am trying to stay strong. But I can get impatient. And Dh and I would like to try again.....maybe in the fall. but I want to have several cycles before I try again, so I must let this all happen in God's time.

Thank you all again for your wonderful loving hearts and your continuing support.

many blessings,
beth


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Beth, please continue to be gentle with yourself. It sounds like everything is happening normally and your midwife seems to be very informed. I'm glad for that and for you.

Continue to lean on others, your body and mind have been through a very difficult ordeal and you need time to heal physically and emotionally. It's hard, now because this is all becoming so real to you. But you really do need to care for yourself.

I'll light a candle tonight for your dear baby and hold you both in my thoughs.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Beth, I am so sorry. I can't even imagine how hard this must have been for you. I will be thinking of you often and wishing you the best for the future.

You were so kind to me and I wish there was some way I could give you some kindness in return.

Lara


----------



## onehipmomma (Nov 19, 2001)

((((Beth))))

I am so sorry for the loss of your baby. thank you for sharing your story. I hope that you find peace and comfort during this time.

I went through a similar situation and felt so alone. I wish that I had been able to read a post like yours. I know that there are other moms out there who will benefit from your story. Thank you again for sharing with us.

Christina


----------

